# ACSI Problem



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Have just tried to book a site for the first time with ACSI.

Did all the neccessary, details etc....then their website stated they would send an email to me and for me to click the link to confirm it is me and then the enquiry would be forwarded to the site.

I have tried 3 camps 3 times each and each time ACSI link states NO PAGE FOUND !!!!!

Anyone else had this problem and is there anything else I can do. As all I can find is foreign telephone number to ring for ACSI but at what cost !!!

Cheers


DJM


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

When's it for? Any reason why you need to book in advance? Where is the site?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

never used ACSI before its for next monday and tuesday spain site is either EL ROBLE VERDE in NUVILLA or CAMINO DE SANTIAGO

CHeers

DJM


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

There`s no need to book,just turn up .

Les


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

I do not think these sites are in the Camping Card ACSI scheme.

They are listed in ACSI Eurocampings, why do you not book direcly with one of the sites.

I would be surprised if these sites where full at this time of year.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> There`s no need to book,just turn up .


As above


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We have never pre-booked any ACSI site, although we did get caught out last week when we arrived at a site that should have been open until 15/11 but which had a notice on the gate saying closed! Presumably shut early because the season has been very poor in France this year, due to both the weather and the economic climate. Several we have stayed on this trip we have been the only tourers!

And as luck would have it, it was the only one in the area shown as still being open using the ACSI disk selection criteria, so we had to drive almost two hours further on for the next one. 

Since then, I have phoned a couple just to check they were still open if they were also the only ones shown in the area for this time of year. Any others where there was more than one or which are open 1/1-31/12 I haven't bothered.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Never pre-booked ACSI 

We always give a ring when we are an hour or so away from chosen site.

They have always had space available.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you are using the ACSI discount card then many of the sites do not take bookings. There is a note on the page to say if they do. Just turn up, never been turned away yet.

Gary.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

true

but don't be mistaken by the ACSI sign

sometimes it just means they have been ACSI inspected and not part of the scheme

having said that two sites and you have recouped your money

Aldra


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We never bother to book either (or phone ahead for that matter). We were with friends on an Orbitur site at San Pedro de Moel the other night and were the only ones there!

We stayed at some very pleasant aires in NW Spain on the way down and none of them were busy.

Just go with the flow. That way you can change your mind without feeling pressured in any way.

JohnW


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Agree with everybody else. We have never booked and - to date - not had a problem. It means you have complete flexibility. 8) 

Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Mike


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Should I book sites in France for April or just turn up? UK sites are filling up now for Easter.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I wouldn't bother to book a site in France at any time of year except maybe last week of July and the whole of August. Even then it would depend on where the site was. Its worth bearing in mind that many sites in France don't open until early May so make sure that the sites you are interested in are going to be open in April.

Caulkhead


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never book

Mostly because we never plan so have no idea where we will be or when

Having said that we travel off season

Arn't ASCI sites only reduced prices at that time

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Apart from ASCI Rates,many sites have better deals this time of the year-here at Azahar in Benicassim the long stay rate is much lower that the (2014) ASCI rates


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have used ACSI for years and have never booked, we haven't had any problems, however some of the popular ACSI discount sites in Spain are full this time of the year because of the long termers, and please remember that a lot of sites do not accept ACSI for the Easter break, this is classed as high season.

Cavaqueen


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Rarely book, and never ACSI, always check the tariffs before talking about vacancies/pitches and ACSI, as stated before you can often get better rates, especially for long term, without using the card. Do book in UK if taking the grandchildren so as not to disappoint or if meeting friends.
We tend to follow our nose or good weather, intended going to Germany and ended up in Spain. :roll: 


Sue


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

like others we have never booked an ACSI site in the all the years we've used them.
Last year while traveling thro deepest rural France and needing an over night stop we came across a convenient municipal site. At 11 euro per night and not a dutch man in view we had forgotten how nice some of these rural municipal sites can be.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am also a great fan of French Municipal sites, but you do need to be choosy as some are a bit "iffy" and can be full of "Itinerants"  

Having said that an awful lot (usually in rural areas) are simply fantastic, we have one we use a lot thats about 7K out of Saumur (Samaur??) thats right on the banks of the Loire, it even has its own sandy beach. Many muni's are on river banks because the land cannot be used for anything else due to the risk of flooding. 

Also many municipal sites charge LESS than the ACSI discount rate. I am sure someone will come along shortly with a link to a website that lists all of the French Muni's. I have a book (at home) that lists all of the French campsites, cant think what its called but its a really useful thing to have. (its all in French but dead easy to work out) 

I am not saying dont use ACSI because we certainly do, but dont get fixated on them, and like everyone else I NEVER book an ACSI site. If its full there will be something nearby, even if its a wild camping spot !!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is why you almost never need to book.

.


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a link to French municipal site.
http://www.camping-municipal.org/pays-de-loire-camp-municipal.htm
It's in French and it's not an exhaustive list, but I'm sure someone will find it useful.

munron


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Oops!! Check before posting. That was only one region.
Try this one

http://www.camping-municipal.org/

With apologies
munron


----------

